# [Sammlung] Drops / Sprünge / Bunny Hop



## mkernbach (14. September 2009)

Ein neuer Forenbereich zur Fahrtechnik. Endlich. 

Hier mal einige Links zum Thema Drops / Sprünge / Bunny Hop.
Falls ihr weitere lohenswerte Artikel/Videos kennt, bitte posten.. 

Artikel:
Geländesprung
Drop
Bunny Hop
Bunny Hop mit Video

Videos:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXc1_UF6xXg"]YouTube - Bikeskills.com - How to jump a mountain bike.[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvlPxsOdBbk"]YouTube - How To Bunnyhop With a Bike  (slow motion)[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCFcpSwUyeg"]YouTube - Ryan Leech in slow motion -HD 720p-[/ame]


----------



## mkernbach (14. September 2009)

f.topp hat in dem anderem Thread noch eine gute Seite hervorgebracht:



f.topp schrieb:


> englische trial seite mit vielen videos und genauen erklärungen. Ich finde hier wird der Bunny Hop (Backhop) am besten erklärt...
> http://www.trashzen.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. September 2009)

Ahh, coole Sache

Zum Thema:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/619

Ryan Leech erklärt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpYpT5Esl9w"]YouTube - bunny hops[/ame]

Bunny Hop:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiIunH47qew"]YouTube - How to Bunnyhop your MTB[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwIJmkFrsB4"]YouTube - How to bunnyhop with nigel sylvester[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8wH4s0LgX4"]YouTube - HOW TO BUNNYHOP / BUNNY HOP (best bunny hop video)[/ame]


Etwas von bergleben.de:

http://www.bergleben.de/biken/2065-coole-stunts-die-jeder-biker-koennen-moechte-teil-1.html

MTB-Biking.de: http://www.mtb-biking.de/floh.htm

Mehr demnächst


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

Drop: 
bike "Auf beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen: Idealerweise landen Sie zuerst auf dem Hinterrad, unmittelbar danach folgt das Vorderrad."

Lieber immer bissl zuerst mit dem Vorderrad landen. So hat man wieder früher Kontrolle übers Rad und der Bewegungsablauf ist flüssiger.

Landet man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst, ist der Schwerpunkt erst hinten und wandert dann beim Aufsetzen des Vorderrads deutlich nach vorn. 
Grund dafür ist, dass erst die Hinteradfederung einfedert und dann wenn das Vorderrad aufsetzt und die Federung eintaucht, die Hinterradfederung ausfedert.
Deshalb hats den Bender ja immer auf die Nase gehauen 

Landet man mit beiden Räder gleichzeitit, platscht man einfach nur auf den Boden.


----------



## berkel (24. September 2009)

2 nette Lehrvideos zu Drops & Jumps von Fluidride gibt es beim Decline Magazine.
Da wird allerdings der "Huck", also das aktive Abspringen beim Drop, als falsche Technik und der "Floater" als "correct technique" dargestellt. Da gefiel mir der Artikel in der Freeride besser, wo die unterschiedlichen Anwendungsfälle von "Huck" und "Floater" erklärt werden. Der "Huck" bei langsam angefahrenen Drops und für Tricks in der Flugphase, der "Floater" als Sicherheits-/Standardtechnik.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Fluidride DVD "Like a Pro" bestellt. Mal sehen wie die ist. Von "Besser Biken 2" bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht, hat mich eigentlich nicht weiter gebracht, obwohl für Fortgeschrittene gedacht.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

Fundamentals ist klasse.
Ist zwar eher DH lastig, aber man bekommt es von Steve Peat, Greg Minaar usw. anschaulich erklärt.


----------



## Marc B (25. September 2009)

Ich fand' "Tricktionary" auch sehr gut. Jeff Lenosky und Aaron Chase erklären die Sachen gut und gleichzeitig unterhaltend. Gibt es als DVD und in Appetithäppchen im Web:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=aaron+chase+tricktionary&search_type=&aq=f

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2009)

*Floater-Drop*: Für Geländekanten sinnvoll, an denen man keine lange Airtime hat und auch kein Gap überspringen muss. 

In der Grundposition auf die Kante zufahren. Nicht zu stark  vor der Kante abbremsen - ein wenig Schwung braucht man, damit das Vorderrad nicht gleich hinter der Kante absackt. Sobald das Vorderrad die Kante passiert, den Körper dynamisch hinter den Sattel bewegen und den Lenker nach hinten/oben ziehen. Arme strecken, um ein Absacken des Vorderrades zu verhindern. In der Airtime den Körper wieder zentral über das Bike bringen und Arme und Beine wie ein Fahrwek "ausfahren", um die Landung geschmeidig abfedern zu können.

*Tipp*: Um den Bewegungsablauf zu verinnerlichen ist es ideal, an hohen Bordsteinkanten zu üben. Dadurch bekommt man Sicherheit und das richtige Timing für den Moment, an dem man die Absprungbewegung vollzieht.

(Ich mit meinem alten Rad)


----------



## Marc B (3. Oktober 2009)

Ein passendes Video dazu:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7neVwCKVU"]YouTube - MTB ESSENTIAL TECHNIQUES 08 Drops[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

seasons schrieb:


> hi
> floater drops finde ich sollten hauptsächlich dazu genutzt werden, zu hohe geschwindigkeit beim droppen auszugleichen
> beim "normalen" drop mit hochreißen des vorderrades ist man finde ich kontrollierter unterwegs, aber das ist ja geschmackssache
> (...)



Den Floater-Drop, so wie ich ich ihn gezeigt habe, nutzt man auch bei klassischen Drop-Kanten mit kurzer Flugbahn und recht langsamen Tempo (gibt's häufig im steilen, technischen Gelände). Ein Abspringen mit Bunny-Hop-Impuls ist bei solchen Kanten fehl am Platz, da man das Bike schnell und kontrolliert wieder am Boden haben möchte.

Siehe:





Die Drop-Version mit aktivem Absprung (Bunny-Hop-Bewegung) mache ich auch gerne bei Drops mit kleinem Gap zum Überspringen (so wie bei deinem zweiten Bikepark-Drop-Bild):





Ride on and ride often:
Marc


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Word Wenn man sich bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit nicht sicher ist, macht es Sinn, einem erfahrenen Drop-Master zu folgen. Denn aus Angst vorm "Zu-Kurz-Kommen" schiesst man sich als Anfänger auch gerne mal mit zuviel Speed über die Landung hinaus (autsch).

Eine Drop-Batterie eignet sich dabei gut zum rantasten, was die Höhe angeht (siehe in Winterberg):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
eines meiner Probleme ist das ich einfach den Kontakt zum Rad(Pedale) verliere. Ja "Verkeiltechnik" wurde mir schon mal erklärt aber irgendwie hab ich es wohl nicht richtig verstanden.Beispiele: Mini Sprung, es hebelt mich aus sprich ich springe höher ab als das Bike wenn man dann auf den Pedalen landet wird alles gut wenn nicht "auaaa". Bei Drops ist es so das das Bike oft schneller "fällt" als ich(hoffe man versteht was ich meine ) hier ist das Erfolgserlebnis aber wesentlich häufiger. Bunny Hop hab ich mir jetzt noch mal extra  durchgelesen da liegt es wohl eher an der falschen Technik.

Also was wie wo muß ich mit den Füßen machen da mit ich in der Luftphase auf den Pedalen bleibe. Bzw muß ich evtl. die Beine mehr durchdrücken oder oder oder.  Learning by doing ist gut aber manchmal auch schmerzhaft vielleicht könne Eure Ratschläge da zu beitragen diese zu Reduzieren

Danke und gruß

Michele


----------



## MichiP (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht könntet Ihr/Du mir noch mal schildern wie es mit dem "Verkeilen" am besten klappt(Fußstellung). Also bei langsamen Tempo das Hinterrad lupfen ist nicht das Problem aber wenn ich halt einen kleinen Sprung (wirklich klein!) mitnehmen will passiert es halt oft das ich vom Pedal abheb, wie schon beschrieben. 

gruß

Michele

ps: wenn ich so die Videos sehe denk ich immer die fahren alle mit Klickies  weil die irgendwie am Pedal kleben. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein dass das Bike bei mir bleibt


----------



## mkernbach (6. Oktober 2009)

Was für Schuhe / Pedale hast du den dran? Oft kann man dort schon einwenig 'nachhelfen'.


----------



## MichiP (6. Oktober 2009)

Fahre die NC 17 Sudpin und Schuhe ein paar Lowa (leichter Wanderstiefel)
Das mit der Verkeiltechnik hab ich noch mal nachgelesen und ist auch mehr oder weniger so wie ich es in Erinnerung hab. Wird das jetzt auch bei Sprüngen und Drops angewandt???
Dreh ich die Füße kurz vor der Landung dann wieder parallel zum Boden? oder ist das "verdrehen" der Füße eher minimal zu verstehen und durch den Druck Richtung Lenker (Arme) eher die komplette Körperspannung wichtig???

gruß

Michele


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (6. Oktober 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> *eher die komplette Körperspannung wichtig???*



yepp


----------



## Kaprado (7. Oktober 2009)

Könnte mir das mit dem Verkeilen der Füsse nochmal jemand erklären? Ich Hab bei "höheren" Drops, das heißt bei mir so über 50cm auch oft das Problem das ich den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verliere und die Landung geht dann meistens schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Die Füße üben über die angestellten Pedale Druck nach hinten aus. Sprich: Drück die Fußsohle nach hinten/unten gegen die Pedalfläche. Jedoch soll das Ganze nicht verkrampft werden, mit der Routine wird das Ganze recht locker aussehen.

Hier ein älteres Bild, wo man sieht wie ich die Füße halte

(Die Landung ist in der zweiten Treppe und nicht im Flat)


----------



## Kaprado (7. Oktober 2009)

das verwirrt mich jetzt total 

Ich habe bis jetzt immer genau andersherum gedrueckt. 

Muss man bei der Landung noch was beachten?


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Muss man bei der Landung noch was beachten?



Körperspannung halten und den Aufprall geschmeidig aus den Muskeln und Gelenken abfedern:

Solche Flachen Landungen meiden:


----------



## chrissi93 (7. Oktober 2009)

Das ist Bobby Root so wie ich das seh. Mit seim Rose Beef Cake.

Bei der Landung muss man noch beachten, dass man nicht mit dem Vorderrad oder Hinterrad zu früh aufsetzt(wie auf dem Bild). Macht man eigentlich nur bei flatdrops.
Wenn man ne schöne steile Landung hat, ist es am besten wenn man mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufkommt.

Und wie Ridefirst Marc schon geschrieben hat, sind flatdrops nicht gut fürs bike und fürn biker. Mehr als 1,50m würd ich auch mitm Freerider nicht machen.


----------



## MichiP (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Körperspannung halten heist genau?

Wie die Fußstellung aus zu sehen hat weis ich ja jetzt
Was ist mit den Armen? Drück ich jetzt gegen den Lenker da mit eine gewisse Spannung auf kommt?
Bitte nicht verzagen aber ich werde es noch begreifen 

gruß

Michele


----------



## berkel (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du nicht gegen den Lenker drückst kannst du auch nicht nach hinten gegen die Pedale drücken, du musst dich ja gegen irgendwas abstützen. Das ist dann das besagte Verkeilen, nur die Pedale schräg stellen reicht nicht.
Körperspannung heißt einfach, dass man nicht wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Rad hängt, sondern die Muskeln anspannt.


----------



## MichiP (7. Oktober 2009)

Ok,
ist ja auch irgendwie logisch.
Wenn ich dann abheb und merke ich komme vorne zu hoch oder halt zu flach gleich ich das dann durch ziehen bzw drücken des Lenkers wieder aus. Oder durch verlagern des gesamten Körpers nach vor bzw hinten. Noch besser wäre wie man es anstellt erst gar nicht in die Missliche Lage zu kommen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust noch mal den Erklärbär zu machen
Werde nächstes Frühjahr noch mal ein Fahrtraining absolvieren aber bis da hin könnte man ja noch ein wenig üben bzw Erfahrungen sammeln.

bestens

Michele


----------



## Harry_I (8. Oktober 2009)

Versuche doch mal auf der Stelle zu springen. (beide Räder gleichzeitig in die Luft)
Nur so kleine Hüpfer im Rhythmus, dass die Räden vom Boden kommen und man dadurch die Balance hält. (Bremsen sind leicht angezogen)
Kann man sehr gut im Winter in der Garage machen.
Und wenn Du das kannst, dann ab und zu einen höheren Hüpfer.
Bei der Aktion lernst Du auf jeden Fall das "Verkeilen".
Außerdem merkst Du wo Dein Schwerpunkt ist.


----------



## MichiP (8. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal auf der Stelle zu springen. (beide Räder gleichzeitig in die Luft)
> Nur so kleine Hüpfer im Rhythmus, dass die Räden vom Boden kommen und man dadurch die Balance hält. (Bremsen sind leicht angezogen)
> Kann man sehr gut im Winter in der Garage machen.
> Und wenn Du das kannst, dann ab und zu einen höheren Hüpfer.
> ...



Danke,

das werde ich beherzigen. Will die "schlechte" Jahreszeit mal intensiver für´s Fahrtraining/technik nutzen.

gruß

Michele


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

Harry_I schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal auf der Stelle zu springen. (beide Räder gleichzeitig in die Luft)



...nur aufpassen, dass du diese Bewegung dann nicht beim Üben des Bunny Hops mit rein bringst Das würde das Ganze nämlich ziemlich erschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (8. Oktober 2009)

Geht klar 

hast Du vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tipp zum springen???


gruß

Michele


----------



## Harry_I (8. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> ...nur aufpassen, dass du diese Bewegung dann nicht beim Üben des Bunny Hops mit rein bringst Das würde das Ganze nämlich ziemlich erschweren.



... auch wieder wahr! 

Aber das "Verkeilen" kann er damit schön üben (auf kleinstem Platz)

@Michi
Wenn das Hüpfen mit beiden Rädern klappt, dann versuche mal die Balance nur mit anheben des Hinterrades zu halten.
Das ist aber schon sehr viel schwerer! Auch muss das Gewicht dann ziemlich auf dem Lenker liegen.
Aber bei der Aktion lernst Du das "Verkeilen" auf jeden Fall! (sonst kriegst Du Dein Hinterrad nicht vom Boden und nach links u. rechts zum Balancehalten)


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Geht klar
> 
> hast Du vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tipp zum springen???
> gruß
> Michele



Ein paar hilfreiche Tipps auf englisch, gut erklärt mit Bildern:

_Basic Jumps:_ *+++ KLICK +++*

_Dirtjumps:_* +++ KLICK +++*

Falls du am Anfang kleine Sprünge ins Flache springst, siehe hier:







Ride on and ride often!


----------



## MichiP (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

vielen Dank

so jetzt heist es üben 


gruß

Michele


----------



## Boltzer (15. Mai 2010)

Verkeilen üben: Um das Grundprinzip zu verstehen, einfach mal im Stand ein Fuß am Boden lassen und den anderen Fuß auf die Pedale setzen. Jetzt nur durch das Verkeilen des Fußes und Körperspannung (Lenker fest im Griff) das Rad hochheben.


----------

